
ICO of the day: CryoGen – bringing crypto and cryonics back together once more - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/11/23/ico-of-the-day-cryogen-bringing-crypto-and-cryonics-back-together-once-more/
======
doug3465
Moneygrab of the day

~~~
davidgerard
It's probably more sincere than the synthetic rhino horn dick pills ICO, but
also has more chance people will actually give them money.
[https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/09/04/ico-of-
the-d...](https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/09/04/ico-of-the-day-
synthetic-rhino-horn-erection-pills-on-the-blockchain/)

~~~
doug3465
No individual cap, no mention of coin distribution in the white paper, run the
other way.

